# 2 Neofinetias



## Erythrone (Jun 17, 2012)

Neofinetia falcata Shojo






Neofinetia falcata Sedai


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 17, 2012)

very nice!


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 17, 2012)

Wonderful both!!!!!!!


----------



## Jaljala (Jun 17, 2012)

Great photographs and nice forms of Neos!


----------



## jjkOC (Jun 17, 2012)

Like them both!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 17, 2012)

Love them both!


----------



## AquaGem (Jun 18, 2012)

Nice...


----------



## Orchidnut57 (Jun 18, 2012)

Both are breathtaking
excellent job
I have a Shojo but I am not familiar with Sedai
gosh another for my want list
Thanks for sharing


----------



## hardy (Jun 18, 2012)

Lovely! Perhaps I should try my hands on this species again


----------



## e-spice (Jun 18, 2012)

Both very pretty.


----------



## myxodex (Jun 18, 2012)

Nice neo's. I'm also not familiar with Sedai, but looks like a bean or semi bean leaf type. Thanks for posting,
Tim


----------



## W. Beetus (Jun 18, 2012)

The first one is quite nice!


----------

